# Questions about colonoscopy



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

Hello all,first of all let me introduce myself. My name's Yukie I was first diagnosed with IBS but now diagnosed with IBD. I have a B12 malabsorbtion, weight loss and such so they suspect it might be Chron's. This is my first time in GI. I have colonoscopy scheduled in may. I'm a bit nervous because I've heard that some people had some bad experiences with Versed such as temporary amnesia and such. I don't know the name of the sedative they'll use but it scares me a bit. I was wondering if you sleep when sedated or if you're fully aware and feel everything they do. And if the prep is an horrible stage to go through. I have to take 2 pills and drink something and then drink a glass of water every hour. Anyone could help me or share experiences ? It'd be appreciated, thanks


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I didn't have any trouble with the Versed as far as I know... anyway. I literally don't remember ANYthing about the procedure. I don't know if I was asleep or not.... LOL It felt like I slept through it... or just blinked... not sure. I was totally oblivious in any event.The prep was the worst of it really. But at least one is home for that. Just do the prep in plenty of time before you have to leave for the procedure and remember it is all for a good cause. Work on your bathroom ambiance.... bring whatever comforts you like in there with you... use flushable wipes.... and you should be fine.We all have lived through prepping and you will too.Also remember when you are running clear .... you are done prepping.Here's hoping they find nothing sinister and that you weather the whole thing well.All the bestBQ


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

Hello BQ,thanks for sharing your experience. I must say that I'm nervous about the procedure. I'm dead tired of being sick, it's been 5 months now so I can't wait to know but I'm really anxious too. I don't know what sedative they'll use tough. I hope it goes as well as yours


----------

